# $40



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, here it is. Haven't heard it run, Guy says no spark. I just got home so will check it out tomorrow. It's in really good condition from what I see. Doesn't look like it's seen a whole lot of use. Not a speck of rust anywhere. Is there supposed to be an engine cover on it? I can't even see where it would bolt up or even do something like slide into a groove. I can't imagine an open carb in the snow.
Here's pics
Joe


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Answered my own question...Part number for shroud is 55-8791.
Let the search begin.....
Joe


----------



## Jeff T (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks to be in good shape! Hopefully it will start with little trouble and make that $40 well spent!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

yes you should have a rear cover on it, check ebay and remember all the covers for toro ccr 2000 - 3650 are the same. great looking machine joe and $25 less than what i paid for my last one, hope you get it running soon


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks William. I asked the guy if he had the cover and he said it never had one. I just can't imagine it would run w/o it and not get some damage or operational difficulties. I'll keep an eye out for a cover. They cost around 50 bucks new. Might just go that way but it'll have to be running before I invest in that much money.
Joe


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Will this one fit my CCR 2000?
Toro CCR 2400 Snow Blower Lower Engine Cover Shroud 94-9914 | eBay
Joe


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if it came off a ccr2400 it will fit your ccr 2000. i just looked it up on parts tree and the numbers match


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

No spark just like the guy said. I took the daggone thing apart; took the motor out just to get at things. Pretty simple machine really.
Question is what is the little gold box held on with 2 Phillips screws? 
Here's some pics. Will other model coils/ignitions fit it?
Joe


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i bleave the gold box is your ignition module
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Toro-Snowbl...S_Outdoor_Power_Equipment&hash=item51a2de58e2


----------



## Jeff T (Nov 24, 2012)

Working on a "clean" engine?? I don't know what that's like!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeff T said:


> Working on a "clean" engine?? I don't know what that's like!!


 why isn't your snowblower engine clean, dusty maybe


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I believe I have the no fire problem solved. I just ordered a maga Fire II ignition module off eeeebay for a few bucks. I Googled Toro® CCR 2000 no fire at plug and found a whole conversation about the way a guy solved his no-fire problem on the same model machine. All he did was install one of these and he was good to go. 
(Praying that this works.! We'll know in a week or so.
Joe


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Good deal! Sounds like the same sort of thing as the Nova ll ignition module. I've used two of those on a couple of vintage lawn mowers, replacing the points and coil, and they worked great.

Let us know how the installation of the Maga Fire II goes, and how it works for your Toro.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I put that rascal back together this eve. I left the ignition module dangling, for when I get the replacement module. Before reassembly I double checked the coil air gap and just visually inspected the wires. Nothing appears broken or bare. This is one *clean* machine. If I can't get it to run I can always part it out. Really don't want that though. I want it running so I can play with it!
Included some pics. Only part I had left over is the washer you see in the last 2 pics. Can't for the life of me remember where it goes and I just did all this w/o any manual. I dunno......Just hope it wasn't all that necessary.
Joe


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i have some of those washer laying around from the ccr 3000 but i don't remember what part they came off of


----------



## Jeff T (Nov 24, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> why isn't your snowblower engine clean, dusty maybe


My Ariens is 40 years old, I don't think we can call that dust anymore!! My Murray has a leaky Tecumseh, so no dust their either!


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

I would check for a bad ground or short. Also that blower is good for light fluffy snow and not deep or heavy wet snow.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

gregg said:


> I would check for a bad ground or short. Also that blower is good for light fluffy snow and not deep or heavy wet snow.


 its not as good as a two stage in deep or heavy snow but it will get the job done


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello gregg,
I have done a sort of physical check of the wiring and have reset the air gap on the coil. Have a new module coming and hopefully it will take care of the problem. I have a bigger 2 stage for when the going gets tough but believe me, these newer single stage throwers are pretty capable machines from what I've read and seen. In fact, it'll probably get way more use than my big ol' 1978 Gilson.
Joe


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

!
Got that Mega Fire II ignition module in the mail today....20 minutes later we have ignition! Started the very first pull too. I'm *very *happy.
That was the very first thing I believe you told me, William. Thanks a bunch.
Joe


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

thats good news joe now all you need is to test snow 
where did you get the mega fire II ignition from


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Found it on ebay. I could have gotten one for less $$ and I should have but hey. I've only got $58.00 tied up in the whole dang thing so I'm very happy. 
When do you need to replace the paddles? The wear hole is probably close to 3/16" from edge. I'm assuming they get replaced when they wear through?
Joe


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

when its worn down to the wear hole its time to replace them don't forget to check the scraper. i'm not sure if there is a wear indicator on the scraper bar and other than the project toro i've never had to replace one


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If I replace the paddles I'll probably get one of those "bundles" that has a new belt, scraper bar and paddles. seems to be the most economic route.
Joe


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

William,
Here's the very same thing for a buck less than I paid for it.

8786 Mega Fire II Ignition Module for Nova II Kawasaki 21119 2161 Lesco | eBay the very same thing for a buck less than I paid for it.
Joe


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Going to sell this snow blower. It runs great but I've found a 3650 that I'm going to use to replace this one. It looks almost new. Absolutely rust free. I don't believe it was really ever used. Wish we'd get a little snow to generate some interest. I'll see what happens when I run it on craigslist.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

good luck with the sale joe. i am going to make sure that my family has electric start on the snowblowers on loan to them before selling any


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Got no family close by that needs a snow blower. You're a pretty thoughtful and caring family member. World ought to have more like you.
We're moving and where we're moving I sure as heck don't need all these machines.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Got no family close by that needs a snow blower. You're a pretty thoughtful and caring family member. World ought to have more like you.
> We're moving and where we're moving I sure as heck don't need all these machines.


 just think of all the fun you've had and knolige you've gained playing with them


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeh, you're absolutely right William. It's been lots of fun, really. I have no regrets about buying any of these machines, from the big Ol' Gilson to the latest single stage. If I see any more of them I'd probably buy them just to tinker with them. And it's true. I have learned a lot about these Toro's and you've *really* given me lots of info on them. I appreciate that. With all the tinkering I've done on them I'd feel confident repairing any one of the Toro line. Simple, straightforward machines. 
Are you going to do anything with the big Toro tomorrow? Mount that electric start on it and see if it'll spin?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i had to run up to my friend bob's shop to get the line for the primer. we also talked about the starter for the 826. i am going to take the 826 to his shop next week and get his help and expertiece with the starter plus he has about anything i might need if i have a problem and do general maintinance on it while i have it there


----------

